# Indoor mini offroad racing in Pine Level, NC



## chiromaster (Nov 11, 2001)

We have a very nice facility here in the heart of North Carolina. Pine level is near Smithfield, Selma and a short drive from Raliegh, Fayetteville and Rocky Mount.

Come out on Wednesday evenings and Sunday afternoons. We need to support this place or it won't stick around. Anyone racing in the area dust off that mini-t or rc18t and come out and race with us. The program is well run and doesn't drag on all day. Air conditioning in the summer and heated in the winter. The hobby shop stocks mini-t and rc18t parts.

Please pass the word along. lasoraceway.com has info and directions.


----------



## chiromaster (Nov 11, 2001)

We're racing tomorrow night at 7:00. If you're in the area, stop on by.


----------



## chiromaster (Nov 11, 2001)

We had a great race tonite. New track record set by Chris Evans. Bring out your mini's on Wednesday nights and Sunday afternoons.

lasoraceway.com


----------



## laso (Aug 31, 2005)

:wave: Hey Guys.....Off road on WED. only--- OVAL SUNDAYS only. Smitty  See yall at LASO WED. BETTER have your A+ game on


----------

